# Left/Right handed and MBTI type



## laguz (Jun 10, 2012)

Because wasp asked for one that would allow us to cross reference MBTI types with left/right handed in the other poll, so here it is.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm left handed and an NTP, not sure which. Probably INTP.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Right handed enfp


----------



## Bad name (Jul 4, 2012)

Right-handed, INFJ.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Right-handed INFP.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Right handed INFP~


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Emerson said:


> I'm left handed and an NTP, not sure which. Probably INTP.



I'm a left handed INTP also...


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Right handed INFJ. However, I'm convinced if not for my babysitter's intervention, I would have been left handed. My left hand is typically stronger and I'm cross dominant when shooting.


----------



## MandaMeena (Jul 8, 2012)

Right-handed INFP.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Is there a particular reason why some types are thrown in together and others are not e.g. xNTP but ISTP is not thrown together with xSTP?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Right-handed INTJ


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Left-handed INTP.


----------



## Evergreen23 (Feb 19, 2011)

Southpaw INTJ.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Right handed INTJ.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Lefty INFP. Witness as I grumble as a lid I'm screwing on backwards won't tighten.


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

Right-handed INFP


----------



## Woot44 (Oct 26, 2011)

Right handed ISFP, but the poll has me listed as "other" (_XSFP)_ ... lol


----------



## Caterell (Dec 11, 2009)

Right-handed INFJ, though I was ambidextrous until about 10 and I can still write fairly well with my left hand


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

I was initially left-handed and my left hand is the dominant hand but I had been taught to write with my right hand. Few years ago I taught myself to write with my left hand again. Now I can write with both hands.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Right handed ENFP. About as right brained as you can get with none of the perks. :dry:


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

Left handed INFJ


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Right-handed INTJ.


----------



## To Be Determined (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm left-handed, and so far, I think I may be an INFP.

(I am so tempted to keep an eye on this thread and do something with all of the data.)

(Is that a very INFP-ish thing to say? Oh well, whatever.)


----------



## LyricalWhip (Jul 7, 2012)

Ambidextrous....INFJ.....? I can write and play ball with both hands as I see fit.


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

INFP left handed writer, right handed thrower, but my left hand is certainly dominate.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

im definently a right dominated istp, but i do have a skilled left hand that i use for fine tuning or presision type of work.


----------



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

The only problem is that this survey doesn't address ambidextrous people.


----------



## INFJess (Mar 9, 2012)

I am a left handed INFJ. I throw things with my right, but only write with my left.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

right-handed ISTJ


----------



## Radioactive Guy (Oct 20, 2012)

Right-handed INTJ. But I can draw well with left too.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Right handed ENTP. I do not think there's any sort of correlation to be found here. Right-handedness seems clearly to be far more common than left.


----------



## milkinbags (May 21, 2010)

Left-handed INFP.


----------



## Veda (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm a southpaw :happy:.

I know quite a few lefties both in my family and in my circle of friends (a disproportionate number) -- I find it funny that they seem to be divided between those who are exceptionally good at math and those that are a little 'translogical', shall we say .

Unfortunately, I'm not one of the mathematically inclined ones!


However, I can't help but wonder if my left handedness may have influenced how I play music, or vice versa -- my right hand seems to be more dominant when I play the piano, but this may be due to the structure of the music I'm drawn to (?).


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Right-handed INxP. Trying to train myself to be ambidextrous.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

INTP and I'm mostly right handed now (except for things like cutting with scissors). I use to use my left hand a lot when I was little.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

Left handed INTJ.


----------



## sazz101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it's interesting that there are so few left handed sensors. I wonder if that's significant, or simply that more N's than S's found this poll. Hmm.


----------



## deseauxs (Nov 10, 2012)

Left handed ENFP.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Left handed INFP. I am surprised how many lefties can use their right hand for many things, while my right hand is almost useless. When I was younger, I used a computer with a right handed mouse, so I got used to using my right hand for that, but when I got a mouse for both hands, I prefer using the left. I think my left leg is dominant too.

I have heard of people who has been forced to use their right hand instead of their left, which makes me feel annoyed for some reason.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Left-handed IxTP, picked ISTP


----------

